# Hand Knitted Travelling cable Cowl



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giant-travelling-cable-cowl
£1.25


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,beautiful cowl.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very beautiful like all of your designs


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This should keep one very warm for traveling!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful cowl with lovely cables.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That looks very bulky!


...ahhh, and I revel in bulky knits! They're so swishy and cozy :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> ...ahhh, and I revel in bulky knits! They're so swishy and cozy :thumbup:


Oh me too, I love the texture and the feel of it. I guess that's why a few of us here specialize in designing with the bulky yarns.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I think this is a winner, would certainly keep you warm, and would knit up quickly.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice and looks nice and warm.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yum!! I love cables and love thick chunky knits, so love this!


----------

